# Need to make bubble.. may smell mold?



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

Basically, this winter, I had a cooler outside that worked great to keep my trim frozen. And then we had a really warm day... sure, the next day it froze again, but it's smelling a bit moldy in there. I assume it will be fine enough for me to ice extract the THC off this trim still with my bubble bags yeah? 

Sooo much trim!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2015)

Ive done that before when i had a couple jars didnt get burped properly.  Made some good oil. Dont know of anything in mold that would be extracted in the oil,,,,but im sure you will get an EAR full. Lol
No WAY i would throw good dank away because of mold!,, When there are more then one way to skin a cat. I WOULD NEVER SMOKE IT. Although im sure i have sometime in my life.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, I believe I'm going to make bubble(ice) hash today with it. Wish me luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2015)

Yummy,,,ill be waiting. He he


----------



## DankColas (Mar 19, 2015)

Dr. Green
Gumby Hash is good. Takes bad makes good. If you haven't made it before..... Beware of the smell. You can't smell it but others in your house can. Well you know what I mean.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

can u use dry trim and dry ice i used to freeze my trim at chop, but them someone that make candy and they wanted it all in paper bags dry any info on this    how did the run go DR  <3


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well, I believe I'm going to make bubble(ice) hash today with it. Wish me luck




Well Fang How did she go?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 28, 2015)

I ended up throwing away most of the moldy smelling stuff. I didn't have quite as much as I thought I had. Either way, I'm sure it would've tasted nasty. 

Side note; I have some great hash right here though!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

Once, about a half a lifetime ago when I was in my 30s, we ended up with a big chunk of moldy hash--I mean like a couple ounces.  We wore masks and ground it up outside in the food processor and then mixed it with Everclear.  Being young and dumb we put this on a shelf over the water heater where it was nice and warm.  It slowly slowly cooked down.  We did another wash and let the alcohol evaporate again.  It make wonderful hash oil.  

I do believe that making bubble hash that it may have tasted bad and it may not have gotten rid of all the mold.  I am not sure I would repeat the same thing had I been given that chunk of hash now.....oh who am I kidding, I am old, I would have taken it in a heartbeat and done the same thing with it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I ended up throwing away most of the moldy smelling stuff. I didn't have quite as much as I thought I had. Either way, I'm sure it would've tasted nasty.
> 
> Side note; I have some great hash right here though!




I see you made the right choice Fang mold sucks and taste nasty


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

I did an Alcohol wash on some one time and all i tasted was Hash Oil.


----------

